# The SE-R is ALIVE!



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Finally, after six and a half months of planning and sort of collecting replacement parts, my SE-R is finally back. All I can say is that I was missing out on a LOT in these months. The car is just more alive than ever! All I could say was "WOW" after taking it to redline for the first time in a long while.

Here is a list of things that I ended up replacing:

1) Subframe.

2) Both control arms.

3) Power Steering Rack.


Here is what the old ones looked like when I took them out:


*Subframe*:


Driver-side:











Passenger-side:











As you can see from the top-portions of both sides, the subframe was pretty bent. The driver-side of the subframe was especially hit bad. It was bent to the back and up, which is why my wheel would hit the rear of the wheel well.


*Power Steering Rack*:












Yup, that's right. The rack literally snapped in half. I must have hit the curb at a really good angle to have smashed the rack. I converted to manual steering after installing the new one in, just because the power steering lines coming from the reservoir and the pump were literally destroyed too (I dont know how!).


*Control Arms*:






















I literally twisted them! My God, I never knew 20 mph would have caused this kind of mayhem!  

All I can say is that this was a bigger pain in the ass than a motor swap or clutch job, but the feeling I got after getting done with it was enough for me having taken on this project.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Good to have to back to the SR20 side of the Forum Harris

I just bought my 91's Twin today. She's a 92. Only difference is she doesn't have a sunroof and she does have cruise. Got myself 2 black classics.  can't wait to get them both cleaned up and pictures taken........

Congrats again on a job well done Harris.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bah humbug


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

that's some hardcore damage.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Werd. That sounds good. I miss my SE-R hella bad. The B12 is a good substitute, but just not the same. 

How are you digging the manual steering? It's not so bad actually, unless you got a VW. Slowest manual racks ever. 
It's such a beeyotch to mess with the steering rack/control arms. I've had the ES bushings on both for nearly two years, I am not looking forward to the install.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

BennittoMallito said:


> How are you digging the manual steering? It's not so bad actually...



Its ok, but a little tougher than a real manual steering rack. Turning seems to be quite a bit of work even at a good amount of speed. I'm thinking that this may be because I put in too much fluid in the rack before closing it up, which would result in the fluid having to go nowhere, thus causing high pressure in the rack, and ultimately making it a bit tough to turn the wheel. It's not too bad though. My biceps aren't complaining.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Harris said:


> Its ok, but a little tougher than a real manual steering rack. Turning seems to be quite a bit of work even at a good amount of speed. I'm thinking that this may be because I put in too much fluid in the rack before closing it up, which would result in the fluid having to go nowhere, thus causing high pressure in the rack, and ultimately making it a bit tough to turn the wheel. It's not too bad though. My biceps aren't complaining.


Oh you did a "chop and cap" power steering eliminator. I thought you installed a real manual rack from a B13 Sentra e. Can't you make it so there's a place for displaced air to go, like the cap/vent on the tranny ?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

BennittoMallito said:


> Oh you did a "chop and cap" power steering eliminator. I thought you installed a real manual rack from a B13 Sentra e. Can't you make it so there's a place for displaced air to go, like the cap/vent on the tranny ?



Yup, chop and cap is quite precise.

I didn't think of the whole venting thing because I had a small amount of time to finish this project. I was doing it in a friend's driveway, and let's just say the "General" was getting a bit restless.


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)

Thats a lot worse than when I hit a curb @ 20 mph, I put $500 to fix it all.
Then the motor blew lol
I miss that car.
How much did you spend on all that?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

[V]igilant[D]river said:


> How much did you spend on all that?



Total expense was $220 and change.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sno said:


> that's some hardcore damage.



that's what happens when you drive like harris (who coincidentally drives like my 95 year old blind great aunt )


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

chimmike said:


> that's what happens when you drive like harris (who coincidentally drives like my 95 year old blind great aunt )



Hahaha! I did learn one thing though: never drive on a road on a pitch black, cold and rainy night with no street lights.

Another thing I learned was to avoid piss-drunk Scotts at all costs. That's another story though. Right, Mike?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

who's drunk?


----------



## deStroyER (Apr 27, 2003)

look what harris said when he PMed me...





It's one thing to post something useful, but it's another to post BS in a technical section. Flaming is not allowed in this forum, and neither is immaturity. If you continue with this kind of behavior, you won't be posting here for too long. 

Consider this your first and only warning.


okay, harris.. here's my word, FUCK OFF and go ahead nuke me out forum cuz i don't give a fuck BTW you suck.. i have seen plenty of your posts, your full of shit.. do me a favor, leave sr20de motor alone. go jack off and make sure you touch a redline like you have done to damn poor sr20de


----------



## deStroyER (Apr 27, 2003)

you removed my other post, you don't want anyone to know what i said.. you damn poser and it's good to get to know you already.. lol


----------



## deStroyER (Apr 27, 2003)

i'm gonna spread the word about you around sr20forum.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

deStroyER said:


> i'm gonna spread the word about you around sr20forum



hey,

Quit crying, if he stepped on your feelers. :fluffy:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

deStroyER said:


> you removed my other post, you don't want anyone to know what i said.. you damn poser and it's good to get to know you already.. lol




Idiots will never learn.  

I tried to do you a favor, but I will leave these posts of yours so that you do look like the idiot that you are. Go say whatever you want on sr20forum. I don't give a damn.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

deStroyER said:


> i'm gonna spread the word about you around sr20forum



Way to make yourself look like a total _AssJack_ !!! :loser:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

deStroyER said:


> you removed my other post, you don't want anyone to know what i said.. you damn poser and it's good to get to know you already.. lol


Lose the attitude. No one cares. I'll give you a couple days vacation for your trouble.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I remember, back in the day, when I was like that. glad I've grown up......
Damn some people just don't give up.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

harris is lyin hes a lil bitch he keeps complainin about how hard it is to steer LOL JFWY 

glad your back to cruisin in style.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

I'm really at a loss for words. Dopes gotta ruin everything. 

Anyway this thread isn't about his dumb ass. Harris how's the whip running? You can install a vent on one end of the rack when you get a chance. I'm sure there's a spare tranny case you could crow one from somewhere.

Must be killer being back in the seat. I can't f*^king wait to get home to my SE-R, although I will miss the swell more.


----------

